# carving wood box



## chido (May 21, 2017)

i made it of sapeli wood thanks for looking its indian style


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice work!

Claude


----------



## chido (May 21, 2017)

thank you


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Gorgeous work chido.


----------

